# Juice Pairing



## johan (24/2/14)

Tried some e-juice & drink pairing yesterday:

The best by far with beer: VM Banana Cream
Battled with red wine, but in the end the VM Chock Mint came out tops with Merlot as well as Cabernet Frank.
With the Cognac, the only juice I could vape with was RY4 - but I think a much stronger tobacco flavour will suit Cognac better or even a dark roasted coffee flavour?

Anyone out there played with food / drink e-juice pairing?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (24/2/14)

This is a good topic. I will be watching!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (25/2/14)

Did the pairing last weekend as well. I loved cigar de paris from house of liquid with the beers. So much that i ordered more when i got home sunday morning. It was a difficult order tho 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (25/2/14)

Tom said:


> Did the pairing last weekend as well. I loved cigar de paris from house of liquid with the beers. So much that i ordered more when i got home sunday morning. It was a difficult order tho
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk



@Tom which type of beers; dunkel, hefe weisen etc? I found that on local light (water with a beer taste) SA beers the fruity juices were great but not with real beer


----------



## Tom (25/2/14)

johanct said:


> @Tom which type of beers; dunkel, hefe weisen etc? I found that on local light (water with a beer taste) SA beers the fruity juices were great but not with real beer


it was nice Pils and a few Koelsch, all relatively strong beers. The Cafe de Paris juice was really a great match, the cigar with the added bitter almond aroma is ideal for beers. Will give more feedback when I wake up from the coma on Friday (its carnival here, and Thursday is the first crazy day )


----------



## johan (25/2/14)

Tom said:


> it was nice Pils and a few Koelsch, all relatively strong beers. The Cafe de Paris juice was really a great match, the cigar with the added bitter almond aroma is ideal for beers. Will give more feedback when I wake up from the coma on Friday (its carnival here, and Thursday is the first crazy day )



Thanks @Tom, this starts to make sense to me and please enjoy a Swarzbier on my behalf.


----------



## Hein510 (27/2/14)

Nice topic, guess ill have to start drinking again! 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (27/2/14)

Hein510 said:


> Nice topic, guess ill have to start drinking again!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2



Not just alcohol but pairing with food as well


----------



## johan (1/3/14)

Tasting various cognacs now, definitely need some extra strong tobacco, any suggestions?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (1/3/14)

With "boere" cognac (20 year old brandy) a black coffee flavour tastes good

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (1/3/14)

I vote @Matthee as the expert on tobacco flavours. I havent tried enough to find the gems. 
However, to my surprise i am enjoying the Liqua Cuban Cigar Tobacco I bought a while ago. Not a fan of liqua generally, but like this tobacco. Its quite strong


----------



## johan (1/3/14)

Thanks @Silver 1 I will give it a try. @Matthee we need your assistance here re strong tobacco flavour suggestions.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/3/14)

Silver1 said:


> I vote @Matthee as the expert on tobacco flavours. I havent tried enough to find the gems.
> However, to my surprise i am enjoying the Liqua Cuban Cigar Tobacco I bought a while ago. Not a fan of liqua generally, but like this tobacco. Its quite strong



I couldn't deal with the Liqua Cuban. I remixed it. Got some from a friend 18mg so added 30 PG 70VG no nic 1:1 to get it down to 9mg and up the VG a bit, added a few drops of caramel concentrate and drop of menthol. Its smoothing out quite nicely.

I've discovered I'm not a fan of strong tobacco's. A nice coffee with some HHV Heavenly Tobacco on a dripper is .....dare I say it......... heaven.


----------



## Andre (1/3/14)

johanct said:


> Thanks @Silver 1 I will give it a try. @Matthee we need your assistance here re strong tobacco flavour suggestions.


Organic tobacco from Goodejuice is probably the strongest I've tasted, great with Cognac.


----------



## johan (2/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Organic tobacco from Goodejuice is probably the strongest I've tasted, great with Cognac.



Thanks for this info @Matthee - I will definitely get hold of some and give it a go. I assume there is no local agents for Goodjuice?


----------



## Andre (2/3/14)

johanct said:


> Thanks for this info @Matthee - I will definitely get hold of some and give it a go. I assume there is no local agents for Goodjuice?
> 
> View attachment 1639


No, their Patriot is also good, but sweeter.


----------



## johan (2/3/14)

@Matthee for my personal taste I don't like something sweet with cognac, with a good beer something sweeter should be nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (2/3/14)

From Heather Heavenly Vapes my favourites are Huntsman and Dark Horse, both dry/grassy tobaccos, but not dark.


----------



## johan (2/3/14)

Thanks @Matthee


----------



## johan (7/3/14)

Tried a lot of sweet/semi-sweet juices with beer from different suppliers and VM's Banana Cream still come out tops for my personal taste (I had to increase the nic up to +/- 2% or 20mg however after beer #7).

A good Double Chocolate Stout still needs a pairing juice however, haven't found one yet?


----------



## BhavZ (19/3/14)

VM Guevara and a cuppa coffee.. Match made in heaven.. The perfect way to start and end the day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (19/3/14)

Thanks for that, I'm dr00ling already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> VM Guevara and a cuppa coffee.. Match made in heaven.. The perfect way to start and end the day





johanct said:


> Thanks for that, I'm dr00ling already.


Yes, really - now you are twisting the knife.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jean (19/3/14)

I like a good cigar vape with a beer.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (19/3/14)

Jean said:


> I like a good cigar vape with a beer.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


And which is a good cigar vape if I may ask?


----------



## Jean (19/3/14)

@Matthee from the legends range, Guevara! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

